# April / May CSUSA Group Buy



## GDGeorge (Apr 23, 2015)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

Welcome to the May CSUSA Group Buy. Please read this post in its  entirety before you choose to participate. Please pay specific attention  to the new IAP insurance declaration policies as well.

For this buy, my goal is to have everything done and ordered by *Thursday, April 29th*. 

The Specifics

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of  25% plus the CSUSA “club” discount which is now 10%. The buy is limited  to 10 participants and a minimum purchase of 10 Artisan kits is  required.  I may extend the number of participants, so even if there are  10, please check in if you’re interested.

  The buy will be open from the time of posting until 9:00 PM EST on  Monday, April 27th, or until I close it.  I may close it early if I have 10+ participants. I will do my best to provide  all payment totals by the end of Tuesday the 28th.  Payment via PayPal  (Friends and Family is acceptable) will be required by Midnight EST on Wednesday Saturday the 21st.

*IF YOU DO NOT MEET THE TIMELINES, WE WILL PLACE THE ORDER WITHOUT  YOU. IF YOU SENT MONEY AFTER THE DEADLINE AND THE ORDER WAS PLACED THEN  YOUR MONEY WILL BE REFUNDED TO YOU. THERE WILL BE NO "WARNING" EMAILS  THAT YOU ARE LATE. *

*TO PARTICIPATE:*


Agree to purchase a minimum of 10 Artisan Kits.
   PM me your request including your real name and your email address.
Must have a US shipping address
Reply to this thread including  your choice regarding any additional insurance. (Just post “insure for  value” if that’s what you want.)
 *New: *In your reply in the thread you must state whether or not you  want insurance.  Additionally on the spreadsheet, you must indicate the  same.
 My email (and PayPal) address is echo4golfpens@gmail.com. Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and  correspondence. I will email you to confirm receipt of your order. 

There is a block  at the top of the spreadsheet. It requires:


 Your IAP screen name
 Your “real” name
 Your email address - PayPal and regular correspondence, if they are different
 Your mailing address
Insurance Selection (Delete the row that you do not select. I know: that sounds a bit counter-intuitive.  You'll get it as soon as you see the spreadsheet!)
 If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!

*DEADLINES:*
• Spreadsheet must be returned by Monday,  April 27 (9:00 PM – EST) (Preferably sooner!)
• PayPal payment   (Friends and Family is acceptable) by Wednesday, April 29 (Midnight – EST)

*PAYPAL ONLY:*
I will be placing the order by *Thursday, April 30*. If you have not made the PayPal payment by the deadline scheduled above you will be removed you from the buy. I will confirm your total via email  as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back. Please  do not sign up and then not follow through in a timely manner.

*SHIPPING:*
Will be defaulted to published USPS Small flat rate box of $5.95. It  will include tracking and delivery confirmation. If you are ordering  larger quantities or larger items (blanks, etc), an estimate should be  made by you – and I will double check – to use a larger flat rate box.  I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order,  and we'll go from there. Large items that will not fit in any flat rate  box may be possible, but shipping method and costs will have to be  agreed upon before the order will be placed.

*KITS AVAILABLE:*
For the 25% discount, we need to reach a 100 kit minimum from the  Artisan kits only. Apprentice kits are allowed on the order, but are not  expected to reach quantity discount levels, though the overall 10%  discount will apply. The extra 10% discount is based on the total order  dollar amount. *Prices of kits were spot-checked for this posting, but you may should check your items prices on the CSUSA web site to verify. Please let me know if you find something that innaccurate and I will pass the word!*

I believe the spreadsheet is accurate, but will not make up any  differences if I have mistyped or transposed numbers. If you find any  discrepancies in the spreadsheet, please contact me ASAP! I will confirm  your total via PM with appropriate discounts after all order sheets  have been returned to me. 

_Special spreadsheet notes in red:_


 _PSI Bolts have  their own quantity discounts and only mix/match with other PSI Bolts. I  will adjust the discount and advise you of the new total._
_Razors have their own quantity discount. I will adjust the discount and advise you of the new total._
If you are interested in ordering something not listed on the spreadsheet, please Email or PM me first. I'll try and accommodate but no guarantees.

*BACKORDERED ITEMS*:
I have not reviewed with CSUSA for what items are in or out of stock. I will do so when the order is submitted. Backorders will not be made and payment  for any items on backorder will be  refunded to you.

*SHIPPING INSURANCE:*
I do not require that you pay for insurance but I highly recommend it. *I will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control.*  You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left my  hands I am not responsible for it. If you desire insurance then please  indicate that at the top of the spreadsheet and verify the calculated  amount at the bottom. I will PM to verify and cost adjustments that are  made. *I recommend insuring your shipment for the FULL retail value of  your order! Note – the calculation on the spreadsheet only uses your  discounted order value.*

The attached spreadsheet will calculate your total cost for pens  including both the 25% on Artisan kits and the 10% discount from CSUSA.  Other discounts that might apply will be applied after all orders have  been submitted to me. The total cost of the buy must exceed $1000 after  the 25% discount is applied in order to qualify for the additional 10%.  If we do not exceed the $1000, it may be necessary to reopen the buy,  but I do not anticipate this to be a problem. 

I have also rounded up the PayPal fee to 4.0%. Your PayPal fee may be  less than what you pay, and this difference will be refunded. Once all  payments are received and accounts settled to my satisfaction, I will  issue PayPal refunds for any over-payments. I’ll try to get as close to  even as possible – anything less than $1.00 will not be refunded.

Please complete your order within the spreadsheet. *Before you return the spreadsheet to me by email – change the excel file-name as follows: *
*RealFirstName_RealLastName_CSUSA_April-May.xls* – 

Please feel free to Email or PM me with any questions or concerns.

 Best,
  Jerry
echo4golf


----------



## Silverado (Apr 23, 2015)

*Group Buy*

Hello Jerry

Please count me in on this group buy and Agree to purchase a minimum of 10 Artisan Kits.
I will also take insurance for value of order.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## cal91666 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm in!!  Insure for  value


----------



## VotTak (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm in. Agree to purchase a minimum of 10 Artisan Kits. Insure for value


----------



## Argo13 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm in for at least 10 artisan. insure for value.


----------



## WalkOn (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm in for at least 10 artisan kits, insure for  value.

Thanks, Jerry


----------



## rkimery (Apr 23, 2015)

I'd like to be added!


----------



## hjdiamond2 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hello Jerry

Please count me in on this group buy and Agree to purchase a minimum of 10 Artisan Kits.
I will also take insurance for value of order.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## wwneko (Apr 23, 2015)

Please count me in and I will insure for value of order.


----------



## KCW (Apr 23, 2015)

Please count me in, I will purchase a minimum of ten artisan kits, and insure for the whole amount.


----------



## RDH79 (Apr 23, 2015)

I will be in if there is room. Plus insure for value


----------



## mmayo (Apr 23, 2015)

I will be in if space permits.


----------



## Grampy122 (Apr 24, 2015)

*I'm in*

Please count me in on this group buy and Agree to purchase a minimum of 10 Artisan Kits.
I will also take insurance for value of order.

Thanks
Gordie


----------



## vtgaryw (Apr 24, 2015)

I know I'm not in the first 10, but if there's still room, I'd like in.  I would take the insurance.

Gary


----------



## GDGeorge (Apr 24, 2015)

*status report: 4/24 AM*

Good Morning All!

It looks like we're up to eight or nine participants. I've replied to all who pmed me. If you've posted on the thread but not sent the pm, please do so ASAP. I'll post an updated status this evening.

Best,
Jerry


----------



## avbill (Apr 24, 2015)

Roughly I'm looking at 15 pens right now


----------



## GDGeorge (Apr 25, 2015)

Quick update: I'll  post specifics tomorrow but werenot full yet. If you haven't PMed me yet, please do so ASAP. I've got two or three sheets back already and even on payment. More inthe AM.

J


----------



## GDGeorge (Apr 25, 2015)

*status report: 4/25/2015*

We have 15 people who have expressed interest. Of those nine are "in" and I have six spreadsheets returned.  Please note that the rest need to share some additional information (see below) before they are in.  At this point there's still room for more. I'm not feeling too cramped yet and  I'll let it go to at least 15 completely in before I close the buy.


----------



## Grampy122 (Apr 28, 2015)

*What's going on?*

Is this group buy still happening?


----------



## GDGeorge (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Gang!  Apologies for being out of touch. Yes, we're still happening. Unexpected work issues cropped up on Monday. Update as follows:

I'lll post and updated list after I send out invoices this evening.  Basically though, everyone who has asked in in.  There's still room between now and tomorrow morning to join, but I will need any outstanding spreadsheets no later than 9AM tomorrow morning. 

There are a couple of folks having issues with the spreadsheet. I don't know why but if you want to send me an order, I'll fill out the sheet and forward and invoice your way.

Best,
Jerry


----------



## triw51 (Apr 29, 2015)

I would be interested if it is still open


----------



## GDGeorge (Apr 30, 2015)

triw51 is the last in.  I'll need your spreadsheet by this evening please!


----------



## GDGeorge (Apr 30, 2015)

*status report: 4/30/2015*

Hi folks,

I closed the buy to new members this afternoon.  There are 12 confirmed members and one late add that I've not heard back from yet.  Invoices for all went out within the last hour or so. Payment by tomorrow midnight EST please.  I will check my numbers and place the order Monday morning.

Best,
Jerry


----------



## cal91666 (May 1, 2015)

Hey Jerry, quick question.  Why is a PayPal fee added to my invoice if I'm paying "Friends and Family"?  Thanks.


----------



## cal91666 (May 4, 2015)

???????


----------



## wwneko (May 4, 2015)

He told me I could subtract it from the total if I payed F&F, but I went ahead and paid it for the protection with paypal, insurance sort of.


----------



## GDGeorge (May 5, 2015)

As noted, you can subtract it or i'll refund it.  F&F caught me by surprise the first time I did one of these but if PayPal doesn't care, I don't!



cal91666 said:


> Hey Jerry, quick question.  Why is a PayPal fee added to my invoice if I'm paying "Friends and Family"?  Thanks.


----------



## GDGeorge (May 6, 2015)

Status report: all payments are in save one late invoice (my fault.) I'm going to email the list our the CSUSA momentarily and will forward the payment as soon as they confirm pricing.

Best,
Jerry


----------



## GDGeorge (May 7, 2015)

Status Report:  

The order should ship today folks. There were a handful of price changes, some back-orders, and two no-longer-available items.  I'll post shipping information as soon as I get it.


----------



## GDGeorge (May 10, 2015)

Status Report: Our package is in Indiana and expected here on Wednesday!

J


----------



## GDGeorge (May 13, 2015)

Status Report:  As of 8:53 this morning, our package was out for delivery!  I'm traveling this weekend so, assuming it's delivered today, I'm going to try to get everything packaged and shipped, and settlement sheets emailed tonight and tomorrow.  

We'll see how that works out...

Best,
J


----------



## triw51 (May 13, 2015)

WOW thank you for doing a lot of work, we do appreciate your efforts on our behalf.


----------



## GDGeorge (May 13, 2015)

*It has begun!*

The box: she is in! Let the unpacking and counting begin.


----------



## GDGeorge (May 14, 2015)

*Getting closer...*

Just about ready to double check, do the settlement sheets, and seal the boxes...  Just as soon as I figure out where the pesky leftovers go!


----------



## GDGeorge (May 16, 2015)

Very quick update aftef 6 or so hours on the road: all of the boxes are in the mail. I’ll try to get tracking numbers and close out sheets to everyone tomorrow.

J


----------



## Argo13 (May 16, 2015)

Thank you for running this buy.


----------



## wwneko (May 16, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## GDGeorge (May 18, 2015)

Folks, 

I was traveling again this weekend, visiting my in-laws as Mom is now in hospice care. Although not entirely unexpected, it's rough on the family, so we're all pitching in.  

Anyway, I see one package delivered already and the rest for today. Does anyone still want a tracking number?  I'll try to get the settlement sheets and refunds out this evening.  If you don't mind waiting until you've checked you order in, I'd rather just do it once.  Let me know if you need it done immediately.  Also, it will help me if you check your order sooner, rather than later.

Best,
Jerry


----------



## RDH79 (May 18, 2015)

Got mine today.
Family first.
No rush on the refund.
You done a great job.
Thank You!!
Rich


----------



## wwneko (May 18, 2015)

Got mine, wish I would have known 10 of the 30 kits were back-ordered/discontinued.  Not your fault Jerry, but disappointing.  Everything listed on the sheet was there, thanks again for running the buy Jerry.


----------



## Grampy122 (May 18, 2015)

I received mine today. Thank you for doing the buy.

         Gordie


----------



## WalkOn (May 18, 2015)

Thanks Jerry,

My arrived today, all good.  Thanks again for everything.

Kev


----------



## VotTak (May 19, 2015)

My package arrived. What will happened with backordered items?


----------



## Russ Hewitt (May 19, 2015)

deleted


----------



## GDGeorge (May 19, 2015)

wwneko said:


> Got mine, wish I would have known 10 of the 30 kits were back-ordered/discontinued.  Not your fault Jerry, but disappointing.  Everything listed on the sheet was there, thanks again for running the buy Jerry.



I agree. I think we/I need to rethink how they're handled. It woild add a step and slow things down but I wonder if we shouldn't post an updated availability list after CSUSA reviews the order.


----------



## GDGeorge (May 19, 2015)

Re: backorders... Per the OP, I did not order any backordered items and will refund the cost of those items.


----------



## GDGeorge (May 21, 2015)

Gents, 
Due to a death in family, refunds, invoices, and a couple of missed items will not be completed until tonight or tomorrow. 

Jerry


----------



## triw51 (May 21, 2015)

Sorry I forgot to post that I received mine and everything is there and I want to say a big thank you for doing this for us.  William


----------



## GDGeorge (May 26, 2015)

*Group Buy Close Out*

Gents,

All of the missing kits were mailed out this morning, first class, with tracking numbers.  Please let me know if anything remains amiss.  I have sent everyone a settlement sheet and fixed the one error that's been brought to my attention.  Please check the numbers carefully!  As I pointed out to Richard, I'm doing this on not enough sleep.

I found one payment missing entirely.  Not sure how I missed it the first time, but it's been an interesting month... In any case, I have invoiced that person and hope to receive the money this evening. 

Best,
Jerry


----------



## Silverado (May 26, 2015)

Received my package and all is good.

Thanks Jerry!!


----------



## GDGeorge (May 29, 2015)

Hi folks,

Gents,

As far as I know, everything has been handled and we can close out this buy.  Thanks everyone for participating, and we'll see you next time.

J


----------

